# Is this anything special? Hafler MSE120di



## nthe10s (Dec 18, 2012)

Just picked this amp up. I know its old and has a Rockford "R" on it. It's 6 channel-20x6.

It's in pretty good shape. Haven't tried it out yet. Is it anything special? Can't find much info on it.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hafler has always been quality stuffs......but I have no idea about this specific piece........


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I used some of these many years ago. They are fantastic amps,much more sound than its 20 watt rating would suggest.


----------



## rsplash40 (Sep 2, 2013)

I had one for a while back in 90's, could've used a little more on the subs in my ford ranger but it was enough power for the rest of the system and amount of area I had to fill.

If you want to get rid of it....


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Meh... old man audio. Had one for a long time, up until a few years ago when I cleared out the closet. I call it old man audio because that's who it would suit. Sound was nice, but lacked balls and probably wouldn't make the cut on today's drivers. Bridging it gives a little bit more, but it's power supply really can't handle it. More of a nostalgic piece than anything else. I did like the fact that it had separate gains for each channel.


----------

